# some Hive Alive papers/articles



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

I know we have some science junkies on this board that are a lot better at extracting information from papers then I am so I figured I would just leave this here if any one is interested.
The links are at the bottom of the article.

http://www.advancescience.com/blog/178-seaweeds-save-bees


one more link

http://www.advancescience.com/hive-alive/scientific-data-validating-hivealive


----------

